# A fantastic,and simple, spinach salad



## Phil (Feb 15, 2006)

This is so good, it can steal the show.
The amounts can vary. I use 2-3 cups fresh spinach. Add 1/2 c.+- dried cranberries, 1/2 c.+- chopped walnuts, and sprinkle with feta cheese and toss. Use a vinaigrette for the dressing. I bring the cheese and cranberries to room temperature.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 15, 2006)

Phil this does sound good and easy too!

Have you ever used pecans instead of walnuts?


----------



## Phil (Feb 15, 2006)

*Not in this one*



			
				pdswife said:
			
		

> Phil this does sound good and easy too!
> 
> Have you ever used pecans instead of walnuts?


...because the genius that put this together got the flavors perfect, for me, anyway. I do keep fresh pecans on hand at all times. I eat them every day with Grape Nuts, bananas, raisins, and a sprinkle of Wheaties. I simply love variety.


----------



## mish (Feb 15, 2006)

YUM, Phil.  I like strawberry spinach salad.  Will give it a try with cranberries.  Thank you.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 16, 2006)

This sounds great!

 Barbara


----------



## jkath (Feb 16, 2006)

Phil I love this salad too! I've changed it here and there, depending on what I had on hand, such as using candied pecans rather than walnuts (well, that, and I'm allergic to raw walnuts...), using mandarin oranges in addition to the cranberries and using gorgonzolla if I'm out of feta. Any way you make it, it is a feast for the eyes and the tastebuds. Thank you so much for posting!!!


----------



## Phil (Feb 16, 2006)

*You are more than welcom...*



			
				jkath said:
			
		

> Phil I love this salad too! I've changed it here and there, depending on what I had on hand, such as using candied pecans rather than walnuts (well, that, and I'm allergic to raw walnuts...), using mandarin oranges in addition to the cranberries and using gorgonzolla if I'm out of feta. Any way you make it, it is a feast for the eyes and the tastebuds. Thank you so much for posting!!!


...as it does tingle the tasebuds. I like to use carmelized pecans on my sweet potato pie. I have a recipe that calls for a layer of them in the crust of the pie. I can't wait 'till the holidays to post seveal knockout things. But, so far, this has been as much fun.


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 16, 2006)

this sounds really good,I have never had it,but i want to try it


----------



## Piccolina (Feb 18, 2006)

Phil said:
			
		

> This is so good, it can steal the show.
> The amounts can vary. I use 2-3 cups fresh spinach. Add 1/2 c.+- dried cranberries, 1/2 c.+- chopped walnuts, and sprinkle with feta cheese and toss. Use a vinaigrette for the dressing. I bring the cheese and cranberries to room temperature.


 That does sound amazing  I wonder (if a person didn't have dried cranberries or wasn't fond of them) if you could use, say, dried cherries or another fruit here too? But trust me, it sounds lovely like this - thanks for sharing, Phil


----------



## kadesma (Feb 20, 2006)

Phil said:
			
		

> This is so good, it can steal the show.
> The amounts can vary. I use 2-3 cups fresh spinach. Add 1/2 c.+- dried cranberries, 1/2 c.+- chopped walnuts, and sprinkle with feta cheese and toss. Use a vinaigrette for the dressing. I bring the cheese and cranberries to room temperature.


Phil,
I talked my daughters through the making of your lovely salad..It was delightful..I had them make a cranberry juice walnut oil vinegrette with a touch of sugar and meyer lemon to go over it, and the family ate every last bite.  Thank you so much for sharing this great salad.

kadesma


----------



## grumblebee (Feb 20, 2006)

kadesma said:
			
		

> Phil,
> I talked my daughters through the making of your lovely salad..It was delightful..I had them make a cranberry juice walnut oil vinegrette with a touch of sugar and meyer lemon to go over it, and the family ate every last bite. Thank you so much for sharing this great salad.
> 
> kadesma


 
Cranberry vinegrette... that sounds lovely! Is it simply just cranberry juice, walnut oil, lemon juice and sugar? Do you reduce the cranberry juice first or just use as is?


----------



## kadesma (Feb 20, 2006)

grumblebee said:
			
		

> Cranberry vinegrette... that sounds lovely! Is it simply just cranberry juice, walnut oil, lemon juice and sugar? Do you reduce the cranberry juice first or just use as is?


Hi Grumblebee,
I just used a half of a 4-pack bottle of lite cranberry juice, straight from the bottle, the oil, lemon juice and sugar to taste as well as salt and pepper. It was very good. I do think next time I'll use the regular cranberry juice, I think it has a bit more flavor..But, yes that is all I did, I mixed it with one of those milk frothers, but, think a plain old whisk would be better.

kadesma


----------



## grumblebee (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks kadesma! I definitely have to try this... it sounds yummy!


----------



## kadesma (Feb 20, 2006)

I hope you like it Grumblebee...Thanks for letting me know, you plan to try it.

kadesma


----------



## Billdolfski (Feb 22, 2006)

Sounds tasty for sure.  For a spinach salad, I just do spinach, bacon and crumbled hard boiled egg.  Croutons if you like.

I use a vinagrette dressing, but it's Vidalia Onion and I get it at sam's.  It's kinda creamy really, but just like what my mother made specifically for this salad (oil, onion, poppy seed and I don't remember what else... that's why I buy the dressing =P)


----------

